# Why are �Camber� boards so hard to find in New England?!!!



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Why are “Camber” boards so hard to find in New England?!!!*

*It seems that all snowboard makers are designing more and more “Rocker” type boards and less to almost NO “Camber” boards anymore. Why is this happening?! As a New England rider that has been boarding for 21 years now (I only ride “All-Mountain”), I feel left out. New England is NOT CO, UT, or anywhere else, therefore we almost NEVER have powder conditions. In New England, 98% of the time the type of snow conditions we have consist of Groomed, Packed Powder, and or Ice. So why are there so many powder boards (“Rocker” type) on the market here rather than boards that should suit the local conditions more, such as “Camber” type boards?! 

Can ANYONE chime in here with reasoning?!
Please keep in mind I am only commenting on “All-Mountain” type riding and not talking about “Park” or “Pipe” type riding.*


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Marketing. It is stupid easy to sell rockered boards to beginners or people who don't exactly know what they want.

"Rocker makes it float easier in powder, you'll catch less edges, and you'll be able to press easier than a cambered board, blah blah blah." A simple sales pitch like that will make 80-90% of the people walking in your door stoked on reverse camber.

However, it's a trend. Preferences are already shifting back towards camber, for the past few years. Capita's most proformed (read shop employees, mountain employees, generally people who ride much better than the average person) board from 2-3 years ago was the cambered Indoor and you can see it in companies' line-ups. For example, Lib Tech, for all their blustery points about only making rockered decks, have essentially make a cambered board (albeit through a different name).

FWIW, I'm a camber kid.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm old school, too. Bought my Never Summer Titan the last year they made 'em. I ride mostly Vermont/NH with a couple of weeks out west. Never had a camber board and have never needed one. I just found a GOOD board and know how to ride it. Also, working in the marketing biz, I know when I'm being bullshitted.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I disagree. A couple of years ago, it was this way, but it seems like we're seeing a bit of a swing back toward more traditional camber profiles these days. Different strokes for different folks, that's why all those profiles are out there. There's no right or wrong answer, just what you prefer and what works best for you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have a rock-out camber.:laugh:
but I do want to try a traditional camber tho.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive sworn by hybrid camber the last few years but ive been contemplating picking up a traditional camber deck for more all mountain riding.. its been a long time since ive ridden true camber but i want that pop again..


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Jimbo4871 said:


> It seems that all snowboard makers are designing more and more “Rocker” type boards and less to almost NO “Camber” boards anymore. Why is this happening?! As a New England rider that has been boarding for 21 years now (I only ride “All-Mountain”), I feel left out. New England is NOT CO, UT, or anywhere else, therefore we almost NEVER have powder conditions. In New England, 98% of the time the type of snow conditions we have consist of Groomed, Packed Powder, and or Ice. So why are there so many powder boards (“Rocker” type) on the market here rather than boards that should suit the local conditions more, such as “Camber” type boards?!
> 
> Can ANYONE chime in here with reasoning?!
> Please keep in mind I am only commenting on “All-Mountain” type riding and not talking about “Park” or “Pipe” type riding.


Buy a Burton board. They still make camber boards. They are a Burlington, VT-based company,


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have two NS Premiers, an older cambered version and the newer RCR version. I like riding the newer board. It's easier to ride, especially in moguls/trees, plenty fast, and has plenty of grip in all but the worst boiler plate. I don't bother riding in those conditions anymore anyway.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I see those Bean boards at the local hill. They are Boston based and I think their line is all camber boards. Next time I see a demo I might take one out for a bit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I still have 3 old top-end camber boards...and still ride them on groomer days.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Look at arbor as well


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like both. 

The Burton Supermodel is by far my favorite board. It's camber. That said I really like My Flow Drifter and NS Evo too.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

There are still a ton of cambered boards out there. That's all I ride except for pow and then I like camber with some rocker in the tips specifically camrock as in the YES boards. 

Nothing boosts like camber. If you like the energy return in carves, jumps and the pipe then camber is it. Almost 90% of the serious shreds I know ride camber. Mainly because of the type of riding they are involved with. I love jumps, the pipe and just cracking it. Camber just sends it. And airtime is prime time.

Lots of good cambered boards around:

Capita NAS
ROME Reverb
Rome Agent
Rome Anthem
Rome Mod
Burton Parkitect
Burton Custom
Burton Custom X
Bataleons
Signal OG
Signal Park
Slash ATV Hub
Flow Quantum
DC MLF
DC Ikka
Nitro Team
Nitro T1.5
Endeavor Live
Endeavor High5 
Jones Aviator 
Niche Theme
Salomon XLT
Salomon Official 
Ride DH
Stepchild Latchkey
Stepchild Sleasy
Technine Icon
Smokin Superpark


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Marketing. It is stupid easy to sell rockered boards to beginners or people who don't exactly know what they want.
> 
> "Rocker makes it float easier in powder, you'll catch less edges, and you'll be able to press easier than a cambered board, blah blah blah." A simple sales pitch like that will make 80-90% of the people walking in your door stoked on reverse camber.
> 
> ...


*Before I re-comment I just want to reiterate that I am ONLY talking about NEW ENGLAND riding (NOT OUT WEST USA, or anywhere else)….All-Mountain Boards (NOT PARK OR PIPE)…..and why “Camber” type boards seems to be so hard to find now a days. 

I think “Alkasquawlik” hit the nail on the head. I’m willing to bet it’s all Marketing BS!!! EZer to sell to new riders who don’t know jack-S*** yet about riding in New England. 

I went to over x5 shops in eastern Mass over the last x2 months and almost all of them where the same: …..95% of their boards where “Rocker” or a variation of the type (anything but “Camber”), and the “stoners” they had working there where all talking as if New England has 2’ft.+ of powder EVERY DAY of the season. I asked one kid when the last time he rode powder in New England was and his face went blank….I told him that in 21 years I’ve rode real powder in New England x1 time, it was a Cannon Mtn x2 years ago. His face then lit up and he said he remembered that particular day he was at Bretton Woods and they had similar powder. Now if x2 random riders can remember one particular day of powder over x2 years ago, I think that can add some weight to my argument of there being almost NO Powder in New England ever, so WHY the hell are all the stores stocking only powders boards?! 

I ride Arbor now, (a 158cm and a 159cm), w/4x4/2x2 binding holes. I have x2 of them both are “Camber” and both are about 3-4 y/o. I love Arbor boards but even they are going to more Rocker than Camber. I’m looking for new boards for next year, and the years to come. 

I like a lot of the Burton boards (my first board was a Burton I bought back in 1992.) But I HATE HATE ….HATE the monopoly they have with their binding trench system. Means if get a new board I have to get new bindings too!!! ….SCAM!

I tried to find BeanBoards (recommended by “Psi-Man”, Thanks btw) but x1 of the x2 distributers where out of business and their other has nothing, the guy working their said he never heard of them. BeanBoards website was ok but seemed to be a dead end, before it began. 

I’m sorry guys for all to tension, but I wanted and needed to see if I was alone in thinking this way and seeing this happening. *


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is your computer broken or do you just have a penchant for bold size 20 font?

Camber isn't dead the industry had to leave it to reinvent it. Almost every brand is making some new form of straight camber. Rather than read the tech name just look at the profile. 

Now as far as NE it could be shops are still stuck only on the alternate camber craze because the east coast is 5 years behind on everything in snowboarding.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Riding a reverse or a rocker and I can vouch is much easier riding in parks. I prefer a mix with camber tips so I still get a lot of pop. If your still looking for some sweet cambers though check out signal snowboards. They don't have much of a selection but they have some great quality cambers. I rock this board when I'm up in vermont. Check it out 2014 OG FLAT & CAMBER


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

you can use other manufacturer's bindings on Burton's channel system. Other manufacturers are making adapter kits for use on Burton channel boards.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know when or how often you are riding to only hit 1 powder day in 21 years. You need to check out some videos of the East Coast Meet from Jay over the last few years. Did you get out in that last storm - Winter Storm Hercules (Friggen stupid naming storms now)? That was 2 feet of the driest snow you will ever see in New England.

But anyway, have you rode any of the hybrid boards? I'm not a big fan of magnatraction, but people swear by it in firm conditions here in NE. Like I said earlier, the NS boards have plenty of grip. Take a raptor out for a spin and you might change your mind.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Psi-Man said:


> I don't know when or how often you are riding to only hit 1 powder day in 21 years. You need to check out some videos of the East Coast Meet from Jay over the last few years. Did you get out in that last storm - Winter Storm Hercules (Friggen stupid naming storms now)? That was 2 feet of the driest snow you will ever see in New England.


Gotta agree...I've "only" been riding for about 14 years, and I've had plenty of sweet powder days in New England. Someone isn't paying attention to conditions, or is only riding the groomers during school vacations.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How about using normal sized text please?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ Wut he said.... ^ Y u yellin'?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*OP types like an asshole. *

*if you think rocker is "just marketing and that's all" there is a good chance you're an idiot. if you think camber is dead then you're either lazy or stupid. *


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed that, would you try a bigger font please? Thanks!

OP's posts read like one of those shady email forwards that you aren't supposed to open.


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Gotta agree...I've "only" been riding for about 14 years, and I've had plenty of sweet powder days in New England. Someone isn't paying attention to conditions, or is only riding the groomers during school vacations.


So you’re saying that, in New England you ride mostly Powder conditions?! 

If your answer is “YES”, then Jesus Christ tell me what Mountains you go to, and then explain to me where they truck all the snow from all the time!!!

If your answer is “NO”, then tell me why you ride “Rocker” for All-Mountain?

School Vacation weeks, and Saturdays are the only time I DO NOT ride. I mostly ride midweek. I spent this past storm (last week) x4 days at Jay Peak....all groomed and a lot of Ice. I spent x4 days in Dec (before Christmas) at Loon....mostly groomed, but before Christmas who can expect better than that. 

But whatever. Bottom line, For New England riding I do not need a board that is made for powder. I need a board that is all "Camber", made for All-Mountain riding.

Up to about x2 years ago there was no problem finding "Camber", All-Mountain boards. But now it's almost impossible to find them in a shop. Buying on-line is great, if you know the exact brand and model you want, but I sometimes would rather see it in my hands before I buy it. But even on-line it’s getting tough. 

For those of you who sent me links to “Camber” All-Mountain boards brands and types you know of, Thanks. I’ll look into them. I’m just disappointed that it seems like “Camber” is being made less and less so quickly.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but have you tried any of the hybrid "All Mountain" designated boards?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The OP can choose continue to type in large font. I can choose to allow him to do it elsewhere. Hopefully that will be reason enough to use a normal font...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> The OP can choose continue to type in large font. I can choose to allow him to do it elsewhere. Hopefully that will be reason enough to use a normal font...


to be fair, he has been as of post #24 :dunno:


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse, but have you tried any of the hybrid "All Mountain" designated boards?


No I haven't. I did try my friends "Rocker" last season for a few days, (think it was a Rome), and I hated it.

You mean a Hybrid such as this? I’m very skeptical. But please explain. All I’m saying is that I’m pissed I can’t find “Camber” boards in ANY shops located in New England. I'm sorry for the large font, Sorry to piss so many of you off.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimbo4871 said:


> No I haven't. I did try my friends "Rocker" last season for a few days, (think it was a Rome), and I hated it.
> 
> You mean a Hybrid such as this? I’m very skeptical. But please explain. All I’m saying is that I’m pissed I can’t find “Camber” boards in ANY shops located in New England. I'm sorry for the large font, Sorry to piss so many of you off.


Yeah, exactly that. These boards are supposed to be a good compromise... the stability of camber with the float/playfulness of rocker. As a general guideline, whatever falls between the feet is what the profile feels more like. For instance, a rocker-camber-rocker profile will feel more like camber.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I ride "primarily" East Coast (80 days) and maybe 25 days a year at Park City. I ride primarily camber, but mainly because I ride pipe a lot and run the jump line most of the day. If I was just "free riding" where a stiff poppy tail becomes less of a concern then I do really like the Camrock profile in the YES boards. It's the only rocker profile I have liked as a camber rider. The profile is the closest to regular camber in my opinion. Jump on The Clymb or BackCountry Outlet and pick up the YES BigCity. It's a good board for Vermont, and they're only $200 at the moment. I have owned and ridden all of the other profiles (like a lot of guys here) and I don't like any of them better than Camrock. Some of the flat stuff from K2 is okay. The rocker under feet is very loose and pow specific in my opinion a lot of NW riders like the GNU/Lib feel. I don't like the Flying V profile at all.

Then again why switch from camber? I just pull my YES out when there is fresh snow otherwise I ride a Signal OG, K2 Jibpan 2009!, Elan Answer, CustomX. These four boards are super poppy and fun, they can tear up the whole of any mountain and lap the pipe and jumpline. I just don't use them on fresh snow days or the occasional pow day.

Also I'm not sure how long in the tooth you are but you will have to let go of buying from shops now a days unless you want the low end garbage they stock for the average Joe. Even the largest shops have very limited inventories of higher end boards which camber sticks will be, as they require more skill, and experience to ride properly.

If you can log on here you can figure out how to buy online. And retailers like Dogfunk have great return policies, better than shops.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Jimbo4871 said:


> No I haven't. I did try my friends "Rocker" last season for a few days, (think it was a Rome), and I hated it.
> 
> You mean a Hybrid such as this? I’m very skeptical. But please explain. All I’m saying is that I’m pissed I can’t find “Camber” boards in ANY shops located in New England. I'm sorry for the large font, Sorry to piss so many of you off.


I am not great at explaining some of these things like others on here but I have ridden camber since my first real board a K2 AC 16something that was way to big as a 11 or 12 year old. 

I was riding a Salomon Man's Board (which is a great deck for the EC IMO) for the past two seasons and just came off a NH/VT trip on my new Never Summer Raptor which has their directional RC profile. I too had been skeptical but got a chance to demo the board and loved it.

It is rock solid stable, loves to lock in a carve and is as fast if not faster than my man's board. Find it a pretty damp ride so far, though the Mans board was a tank in that department, I could run over a small human on that thing and not notice. I also feel like it's less work and not looking to punish me (as much) as my Man's Board if my technique gets a bit sloppy or I get a bit fatigued at the end of the day. 

I was on everything from some nice snow and packed powder in NH at Gunstock, to a ton of variable up at Stowe and some real wind scoured hardpack on a -5 degree day. Held an edge as well as any board I have ridden.

Most of all.. it feels a ton more nimble which I am really looking forward to when I get a chance to get in the trees. Been playing with my stance a bit but I love the board so far.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> to be fair, he has been as of post #24 :dunno:



Yep, I see that now. Guess I should have read a little more closely. And thank you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jimbo4871 said:


> No I haven't. I did try my friends "Rocker" last season for a few days, (think it was a Rome), and I hated it.
> 
> You mean a Hybrid such as this? I’m very skeptical. But please explain. All I’m saying is that I’m pissed I can’t find “Camber” boards in ANY shops located in New England. I'm sorry for the large font, Sorry to piss so many of you off.


oh man there are so many different shapes out there to choose from. you have CRC, you have RCR. I ride Salomon's RCR Villain. it's pretty good.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

have you looked into this kind of profile? they should not be hard to find


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, that's it. There are a ton of posts on the different profiles offered out there and the merits of each. I am most familiar with Neversummer, which is RCR. See website for more details on that. If you rode a purely rockered board, then yea, I can see your trepidation riding that on the hard pack. Take a ride out to Gilly's snowboard shop in Pittsfield or give him a call. He's a member here and may have something you can demo. Have you looked at the Burton factory shop in Wrentham?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

There are a few companies that do both a hybrid profile and also do the same models in a straight camber profile. Just go into a few shop and specifically ask for camber board options.


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> I ride "primarily" East Coast (80 days) and maybe 25 days a year at Park City. I ride primarily camber, but mainly because I ride pipe a lot and run the jump line most of the day. If I was just "free riding" where a stiff poppy tail becomes less of a concern then I do really like the Camrock profile in the YES boards. It's the only rocker profile I have liked as a camber rider. The profile is the closest to regular camber in my opinion. Jump on The Clymb or BackCountry Outlet and pick up the YES BigCity. It's a good board for Vermont, and they're only $200 at the moment. I have owned and ridden all of the other profiles (like a lot of guys here) and I don't like any of them better than Camrock. Some of the flat stuff from K2 is okay. The rocker under feet is very loose and pow specific in my opinion a lot of NW riders like the GNU/Lib feel. I don't like the Flying V profile at all.
> 
> Then again why switch from camber? I just pull my YES out when there is fresh snow otherwise I ride a Signal OG, K2 Jibpan 2009!, Elan Answer, CustomX. These four boards are super poppy and fun, they can tear up the whole of any mountain and lap the pipe and jumpline. I just don't use them on fresh snow days or the occasional pow day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tonicusa. That was helpful. I've bought on-line before and it looks like that will be the only way to go, but you know, nothing compares to holding it in your hand first. 

I've been looking at the Arbor "Steepwater" and the Nitro "Pantera" I'll wait till summer to pick one up when they are cheep. But continue looking for more till then. 

I’m just disappointed that a lot of shops in New England can’t seem to stock boards made for New England All-Mountain riding. 


Ok. Everyone I think this Forum has run it's course. 
Thanks for your help. I'm just glad to know I'm not the only that feels the same way as said in my opening post. 

Jim.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> I'm old school, too. Bought my Never Summer Titan the last year they made 'em. I ride mostly Vermont/NH with a couple of weeks out west. *Never had a camber board and have never needed one. *I just found a GOOD board and know how to ride it. Also, working in the marketing biz, I know when I'm being bullshitted.


If you have never owned a camber board, you are definitely not old school.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SilverSurfer said:


> If you have never owned a camber board, you are definitely not old school.


camber boards are like manual transmission. they are fun when you know how to properly use one.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel the same way as the OP, not a lot of choices compared to the rockers but there are a few. I love camber especially at my local hill as it is pretty much always icy and it what I've road for 20+ years. I have tried a few different rockers in the past and didn't like any of them, just didn't respond fast enough and not stable at speed. I have a couple powder trips I want to do this year so I looked around for another rocker in hope of finding something that might work at my local hill too. Well I picked up a demo K2 turbo dream with the all terrain flat rocker and man have I been impressed with this board. Great edge hold on ice and very stable at speed, in fact just as stable as my camber board. I've only rode it in powder once the other day in 12" of fresh and she floats like a turbo dream. Check out K2's flatline boards. My friend that I've always ridden with was in the same boat, he bought a hybrid camber/rocker Burton (not sure what model) and he's been pretty with it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the K2 are def worth a look. splitting the difference between camber and rocker by being 'flat'...my recent review of the 2014 Slayblade:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/117769-demod-k2-slayblade-2014-a.html


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

CassMT said:


> the K2 are def worth a look. splitting the difference between camber and rocker by being 'flat'...my recent review of the 2014 Slayblade:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/117769-demod-k2-slayblade-2014-a.html


Flat =/= Camber


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Flat =/= Camber


 true, but the K2 has pop, it was pretty close to a camber feel and some other really positive qualities


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

rockered boards with camber underfoot have way more pop than flat boards, generally speaking.


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hurricane said:


> I feel the same way as the OP, not a lot of choices compared to the rockers but there are a few. I love camber especially at my local hill as it is pretty much always icy and it what I've road for 20+ years. I have tried a few different rockers in the past and didn't like any of them, just didn't respond fast enough and not stable at speed. I have a couple powder trips I want to do this year so I looked around for another rocker in hope of finding something that might work at my local hill too. Well I picked up a demo K2 turbo dream with the all terrain flat rocker and man have I been impressed with this board. Great edge hold on ice and very stable at speed, in fact just as stable as my camber board. I've only rode it in powder once the other day in 12" of fresh and she floats like a turbo dream. Check out K2's flatline boards. My friend that I've always ridden with was in the same boat, he bought a hybrid camber/rocker Burton (not sure what model) and he's been pretty with it.


Thanks “Hurricane”, and it looks like we ride the same bindings too. I'll check those boards out. 

I just don't understand why so few "Camber" boards in New England. 

And to anyone just coming on here, who wants to add there comments, I would suggest you read my first x2 postings if you haven't already: 
#1, #14, and maybe even #24. 
To understand more about what this forum is more about. 

…...and yes I’m also the jerk who started in large font. Sorry.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

maybe that's what this thread is about, but this Forum is allll about going as far astray from the op as possible, lol, welcome Jimbo!


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

CassMT said:


> maybe that's what this thread is about, but this Forum is allll about going as far astray from the op as possible, lol, welcome Jimbo!


Ha Ha. You are telling me. 

It might be hard for some who have never rode in New England to understand what my original issue is. 
In New England All-Mountain Snowboarding conditions are mostly Groomed, Packed-Powder, and Ice. So why are the shops stocking mostly Powder Boards that are anything but "Camber"??? 
Up to x2 years ago I could walk into any Shop in New England and find an All-Mountain, "Camber" board. Now the Shop guys look at me like I'm asking them about surfboards rather than Snowboards. WHY?! Local Shops should stock boards for local conditions.
And is it me, or are All-Mountain "Camber" boards just getting harder and harder to find. i.e. Snowboard companies are making less and less of them all of a sudden?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Jimbo4871 said:


> Thanks “Hurricane”, and it looks like we ride the same bindings too. I'll check those boards out.
> 
> I just don't understand why so few "Camber" boards in New England.
> 
> ...


rocker is not *just* for powder. plenty of EC riders do nothing but jibbing, rocker hangs up less. there are also plenty of things like magnetraction and vario that specifically add grip on ice and hardpack. boards with camber underfoot usually hold an edge just as well as full camber does, just differently. 

imo the only situations where camber is *always* better than hybrid rocker is full on ice and halfpipe.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> *OP types like an asshole. *
> 
> *if you think rocker is "just marketing and that's all" there is a good chance you're an idiot. if you think camber is dead then you're either lazy or stupid. *


How did this not end this thread?


----------



## Jimbo4871 (Jan 7, 2014)

Extremo said:


> How did this not end this thread?


On top of that. I don't know how I (the OP), almost got kicked off the forum and this guy didn’t. 
But Whatever.

I think I’m going to end the Thread here, before it really gets out of hand. 
Thanks everyone for your input, and comments. 
Hope you all have a Great Snowboarding Season.

Jim.


----------



## mellymelle (Jan 8, 2014)

Please don't end the thread yet!!!

I'm in Toronto so very familiar with the conditions you're citing. Have never ridden anything but a camber, looking to pick up a new deck this year and have not come across any cambers - and being a lady means limited options as it is so to look for a camber too is even more so. Having said that would like to try a hybrid just to see how I like it but $600 is quite a bit to fork over if I turn out to hate it! And shopping online is not quite so fun for us Canadians either as only certain vendors ship to Canada, and only certain brands at that. Before anyone says this, unfortunately I can't make it out to any of the demo dates at my local mountains this season.

I've basically narrowed my choices down to the Never Summer Infinity and the Rossignol Diva (which really isn't an option as no one seems to carry it in Canada). The Diva is the preference but if I can't buy it is it really an option? Does anyone have any suggestions they can share?


----------



## mellymelle (Jan 8, 2014)

SilverSurfer said:


> If you have never owned a camber board, you are definitely not old school.


Agree 100%!!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Melly check out a YES board with the camrock. It's basically cambered with rocker in the tips Rossignol does it too. YES has the Tadashi boards TDF that have really narrow waists you could easily ride one of his boards as a woman. And possibly some of the other YES decks based on your boot size.


----------



## mellymelle (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Tonic I'll defo check out YES, don't think I've ever seen them in shops here so will have to stick to looking online. I wear a women's 8 DC boot.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Jimbo4871 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off you're full of crap. I already have 2 6 inch plus days under my belt this season and I didn't go out in Hercules. Secondly if you ride the right mountain you can always find good snow. Take cannon for instance, they always have a fresh layer on top. Sorry you don't have a mountain that is near you and you need to travel. Let me guess you're also one of those people who sit inside bec it's snowing to hard as well. 

For the record I do have a camber board, and I do have a rocker board. If you know how to ride you can ride a rocker anywhere, it may not be ideal but you can make it work. 

If you look on a lot of websites like dogfunk you can narrow it down to the profile.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OP's posting kind of reminds me of people in craigslist who decorate the hell out of their ad titles to get attention, I.E. 

"@@++##)(!!!!! WOW !!!!!####----====== SHITTY BINDINGS FOR SALE FOR TOO MUCH !!!!#&@*&@--<<<__<,,,,+"

I just skip right past those. Half the time it hurts my eyes to just look at it.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Jimbo4871 said:


> Up to x2 years ago I could walk into any Shop in New England and find an All-Mountain, "Camber" board. Now the Shop guys look at me like I'm asking them about surfboards rather than Snowboards. WHY?! Local Shops should stock boards for local conditions.
> And is it me, or are All-Mountain "Camber" boards just getting harder and harder to find. i.e. Snowboard companies are making less and less of them all of a sudden?


I buy most of my snowboards and most of my gear of the internet, much better deals than the local shops in my area.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> OP's posting kind of reminds me of people in craigslist who decorate the hell out of their ad titles to get attention, I.E.
> 
> "@@++##)(!!!!! WOW !!!!!####----====== SHITTY BINDINGS FOR SALE FOR TOO MUCH !!!!#&@*&@--<<<__<,,,,+"
> 
> I just skip right past those. Half the time it hurts my eyes to just look at it.


you leave chomps alone!


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> First off you're full of crap. I already have 2 6 inch plus days under my belt this season and I didn't go out in Hercules. Secondly if you ride the right mountain you can always find good snow. Take cannon for instance, they always have a fresh layer on top. Sorry you don't have a mountain that is near you and you need to travel. Let me guess you're also one of those people who sit inside bec it's snowing to hard as well. .


Umm your kind of a dick, the guy is just asking for advise and you rip him and make accusations about him.



andrewdod said:


> For the record I do have a camber board, and I do have a rocker board. If you know how to ride you can ride a rocker anywhere, it may not be ideal but you can make it work.


Read your own statement, I think he is looking for an ideal board not a compromise. I know how to ride and I wouldn't want to ride an inferior board when I have the option to ride one that will work better for me. Again your kind of dick.:dunno:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

*Why are “Camber” boards so hard to find in New England?!!!*



Hurricane said:


> Umm your kind of a dick, the guy is just asking for advise and you rip him and make accusations about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I'm being a dick at all. But that's your opinion. 

People underestimate the snow that we get in New England all the time. What I was saying is those shops aren't far off selling rocker boards in the past 2 years that I've lived in New Hampshire I've ridden a lot of pow probably 10 days worth. And I only get 30 days a year or so. 1/3 of my riding is powder, and part of that is because I get up in the rough weather and go up there. a rockered board is necessary for me. The point of that whole rant is we get a lot more snow up here than the OP thinks we do. But I'm not here to argue with you, so I'll leave it at that. 

Back on topic. 

Personally I just bought a rockered board for everyday use up here... I expect it to be just fine for how I ride. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> I don't think I'm being a dick at all. But that's your opinion.
> 
> People underestimate the snow that we get in New England all the time. What I was saying is those shops aren't far off selling rocker boards in the past 2 years that I've lived in New Hampshire I've ridden a lot of pow probably 10 days worth. And I only get 30 days a year or so. 1/3 of my riding is powder, and part of that is because I get up in the rough weather and go up there. a rockered board is necessary for me. The point of that whole rant is we get a lot more snow up here than the OP thinks we do. But I'm not here to argue with you, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> ...


Typically insulting people is being a dick, at least where I come from. Just sayin'.:dunno:

I just bought a rocker board myself for powder use but so far it is performing much better than I thought. The last couple rockers I've tried just were not stable at high speed and the response was not there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A women's board (rad air jewel) in a shop caught my attention. Full camber, 159,5 length, effective edge 124, 8m radius, 24 waist width, waist three fingers slimmer than tip/tail (I lack the terms), one finger camber, plank. The shop guy: "it's yours for 50 bucks, it wasn't sold in 5years, nobody wants to ride stuff like that anymore".


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Typically insulting people is being a dick, at least where I come from. Just sayin'.:dunno:
> 
> I just bought a rocker board myself for powder use but so far it is performing much better than I thought. The last couple rockers I've tried just were not stable at high speed and the response was not there.


Interested to know what board you bought that works and what previous rocker boards were not working for you?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Hurricane said:


> Typically insulting people is being a dick, at least where I come from. Just sayin'.:dunno:
> 
> I just bought a rocker board myself for powder use but so far it is performing much better than I thought. The last couple rockers I've tried just were not stable at high speed and the response was not there.


so, you calling him a dick over and over? not insulting or dickish? :dunno:


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> Interested to know what board you bought that works and what previous rocker boards were not working for you?


The board I just bought is a 2013 K2 turbo dream with the all terrain rocker and it works very well for me, stable and responsive. Funny thing is the last rocker I bought was a K2 Parkstar and I couldn't stand it, rode it about 5 times and then sold it. Before that I tried the a Ride Antic and it was better than the parkstar but still not good at speed. I tried the Antic because I have a 2009 Ride Antic which is camber before they changed them to rockers in 2011 I think. Those were the only ones I've bought but did try Rome Rocker (not sure of the model) and a Burton Hero and didn't care for any of them. I got the same feel from all of them. One thing I think that helps the turbo dream is that it is on the stiffer side, I believe it is supposed to be a 7.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> so, you calling him a dick over and over? not insulting or dickish? :dunno:


No sir only twice in the same post. My second post just explained to him briefly why I thought that way and then dropped it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

neni said:


> A women's board (rad air jewel) in a shop caught my attention. Full camber, 159,5 length, effective edge 124, 8m radius, 24 waist width, waist three fingers slimmer than tip/tail (I lack the terms), one finger camber, plank. The shop guy: "it's yours for 50 bucks, it wasn't sold in 5years, nobody wants to ride stuff like that anymore".


scoresville!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> scoresville!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

like, FTW!

baaam!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Couldn't resist, here she is, brand new but old (from about '09) Rad Air Jewel 159.5

















What surprises me a bit is the narrow insert/stance width. To get my 55cm stance, I'd have to use the most outer inserts front and rear.
My '13 Farah is 6.5cm shorter but inserts are wider apart, with the '13 Flagship 158 and new women's Solution 156 I can use the middle ones. Can't remember, how it was with ny old boards... have insert/stance width broaded over time?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I


neni said:


> Couldn't resist, here she is, brand new but old (from about '09) Rad Air Jewel 159.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neni I think you are right as far as stances broadening over time. Not sure if its the "fashion" of the wide mobbin' stance, that board companies finally got the message that we ain't skiiers, people are taller, or average weight of individuals remained static over time and heights increased? Dunno... 

My 144 Farah smallest stance is like 17 inches and I have a 144 Avalanche women's cambered deck from '99/00 and the smallest stance on that is like 14 inches! I remember I used to ride it like that! Dudes on the lift would always be like "it might help your if you widened that stance" they were right I couldn't even bend my knees!

Anyway, neni your board is a beaut, got a soft place for old school cambered boards.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I love my nitro pantera, but I also love hybrid boards. Pantera has stayed solid and is still full camber. That thing taught me a few things.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I think camber boards should definitely be closer to half of what is available in east coast shops. I like hybrids, but I love camber most of the time out here. 

My custom x slays on hard pack and icy conditions, but I love this for board for pretty much everything I do lately. It is ridiculously stable at speed. I ride mostly mid-atlantic crap conditions, but I get out west and up north sometimes. With the triad est bindings on it, I can ride that board all day with little fatigue in most conditions. My only thing with it is I forget sometimes when I'm tired how it is the type of board that can ride you. 

My k2 parkstar is nice on softer conditions, powder, and was cool when I liked doing boxes, rails, presses...etc. It is not a great board for hard pack and ice out here, and I don't do much park since I injured my knee. It also does not have that much pop, but it does not feel dead like some rocker boards. My custom x has awesome pop. I may keep the parkstar around for early/late season riding, but I'm not very excited about the flat rocker anymore and the cartels I have on there cut off circulation to my feet all the damn time. Maybe I'll ride it more if I get a set of now bindings, but probably upgrading to different hybrid deck as my second board soon.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I went from riding full camber boards - most recently a Palmer Carbon Circle II - to a CRC hybrid last year (LibTech TRice) and initially I was hesitant. What I've found is that it took a few days to get comfortable with but the CRC profile is much more forgiving at lower speeds (getting off the lift and navigating slow areas) than my full camber deck. While my Palmer is stiffer than the TRice I haven't noticed any less stability at high speed and it seems to get stiffer the faster I go. I'm considering the purchase of a C3 Gnu Billy Goat or LibTech Hot Knife because they have mellow mag which is supposed to be "less-catchy" than the standard Magnetraction which I do feel at times. I guess it all depends if I can find a good deal on one - the Goat is already getting hard to find in a 59.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish I could demo a gnu, libtech, or ns board around mid-atlantic.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

PalmerFreak said:


> I went from riding full camber boards - most recently a Palmer Carbon Circle II - to a CRC hybrid last year (LibTech TRice) and initially I was hesitant. What I've found is that it took a few days to get comfortable with but the CRC profile is much more forgiving at lower speeds (getting off the lift and navigating slow areas) than my full camber deck. While my Palmer is stiffer than the TRice I haven't noticed any less stability at high speed and it seems to get stiffer the faster I go. I'm considering the purchase of a C3 Gnu Billy Goat or LibTech Hot Knife because they have mellow mag which is supposed to be "less-catchy" than the standard Magnetraction which I do feel at times. I guess it all depends if I can find a good deal on one - the Goat is already getting hard to find in a 59.


Like you, Palmer, I went from stiff camber to CRC with mag (Bpro) and nothing beats the mag on hard pack/ice, I would say it is comparable to camber as far as hold goes but allows you to ride that softish rocker type board. I had to get used to the rocker middle (C2) because I was worried that it would catch but did not. Not worried about washout at highspeeds but can get a little chattery in the nose but that might just be my riding and not being comfortable going that fast. I didn't really find the mag to be too "catchy" and I was glad bc whenever I read reviews that was what seemed to come up. I did pick up C3 profile Bpro a few weeks ago and comparing C2 to C3 definite difference--C3 is the real deal, like legit, discernible camber so if you are looking for a more trad camb style board that has all the new tech that might be a place to start. The magnetraction between the C2/C3 looks the same on both and does not seem more mellow on the C3 but do not know if this is the case on the Goat or HK. There was a thread by wrathful a while back comparing the new Goat to other Mervin boards so you might wanna check that out as well. End of drabble...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Couldn't resist, here she is, brand new but old (from about '09) Rad Air Jewel 159.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think part of the stance widening is directly related to the geometry of the board. if you take that board for example, a narrower stance should give you more pop as you are afforded more leverage to flex the board. now picture a banana board, and imagine how squirrelly It'd be if your stance was too narrow to flatten it out.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> I went from riding full camber boards - most recently a Palmer Carbon Circle II - to a CRC hybrid last year (LibTech TRice) and initially I was hesitant. What I've found is that it took a few days to get comfortable with but the CRC profile is much more forgiving at lower speeds (getting off the lift and navigating slow areas) than my full camber deck. While my Palmer is stiffer than the TRice I haven't noticed any less stability at high speed and it seems to get stiffer the faster I go. I'm considering the purchase of a C3 Gnu Billy Goat or LibTech Hot Knife because they have mellow mag which is supposed to be "less-catchy" than the standard Magnetraction which I do feel at times. I guess it all depends if I can find a good deal on one - the Goat is already getting hard to find in a 59.


If you're looking for mellow mag and mellow rocker CRC check out smokin' boards too. 

Products


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I think part of the stance widening is directly related to the geometry of the board. if you take that board for example, a narrower stance should give you more pop as you are afforded more leverage to flex the board. now picture a banana board, and imagine how squirrelly It'd be if your stance was too narrow to flatten it out.


Thanks! This makes sense. :thumbsup:
Accordingly, I didn’t set it up in the most outer inserts but will first try it with a narrower stance and see.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Couldn't resist, here she is, brand new but old (from about '09) Rad Air Jewel 159.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Excellent score...that is perfect for my small feet, heft and though the stance its not quiet enough but definitely doable.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fewdfreak said:


> My 144 Farah smallest stance is like 17 inches and I have a 144 Avalanche women's cambered deck from '99/00 and the smallest stance on that is like 14 inches! I remember I used to ride it like that! Dudes on the lift would always be like "it might help your if you widened that stance" they were right I couldn't even bend my knees!


Haha, must have been hell of a balance act to ride that narrow! (never had a comparable experience since from '94 to '05 I've only used hand me down mens board around 158.) 



wrathfuldeity said:


> :thumbsup: Excellent score...that is perfect for my small feet, heft and though the stance its not quiet enough but definitely doable.


Was bound to groomers today so the "old blue lady" had her maiden trip. Haha, was pretty interesting. Did some turns with the narrow stance and was blown away. Holy, that board carves! Did lay it flat effortlessly, turn after turn pencil lined, not just with knees but elbow close to surface. :yahoo:
However, felt unstable and impeded in my balance and ability to respond with that narrow stance. Re-adjusted it, now using the most outer inserts: now balance is ok again, but it now was a tad more work to get the same carves. So I guess, by moving to the most extrene stance that board allows, I loose a bit performance-wise. Anyway, the old lady was big fun!  And fast! She actually was far too fast for the old lady on top, had to slam the breaks pretty often, gosh, that board picks up speed in no time :blink:

Actually got her cos I thought, hell, I need a rock board anyway, so not much loss if she rides poorly - what else does one expect from a 50 bucks shelf warmer? Ha, thought wrong


----------



## axr1766 (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in Boston and I agree with the op. In my search I'm leaning towards Jones Aviator. The subdued no-nonsense graphics is a plus, I'm not an attention starved teenager who hates the world anymore.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OP must have boarded at a different Jay Peak than me if he thinks the NE gets no powder:










Seems like the trend at the moment is more towards RCR shapes, or mild camber with an early rise nose. That is the shape that can carve hardpack but also be MUCH easier on the legs in the deep.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This thread shall never fade!

Also, this thread makes me want to buy a Nitro Pantera just because I know it's too much for me to handle.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Camber rules. Im moving from crc back to camber.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> This thread shall never fade!
> 
> Also, this thread makes me want to buy a Nitro Pantera just because I know it's too much for me to handle.


You should buy a nitro pantera. I recently bought the burton juice wagon coming from a mullet(rocker), to attack banana(ec2), to a proto and hoped on the full camber juice wagon and absolutely loved it. It hauls ass. It's not even comparable to any non camber board I've owned. Yet still super responsive in the trees and ate the pow. I keep looking at it and wanting to go ride it more than anything. First burton board I ever owned and they did a good job with that board. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

And thus, the threadjack has been completed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> And thus, the threadjack has been completed.


The op was ultimately looking for someone from the east coast to say "yeah wtf, why do all of our shops have only hybrid and rocker boards when camber is best on the east coast?". However he brought up a great discussion about how awesome camber still is. Can't fight the current, you have to learn how to maneuver with its flow.


----------

